# Cut past center ??????



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

X - 

True center shot means that the string will bisect a nocked arrow and the limbs when viewed from the rear. Past center means that the arrow tip will be closer to the riser relative to the string and before center means further away from the riser. 

Being cut past center does nothing more that ALLOW you to tune a larger spine range of arrows to a given bow. Bows cut before center can be tuned just as well, but will have a more limited number of choices and typically require a slightly weaker shaft.

Even bows cut well past center shot are generally tuned to be slightly before center, as shown in the illustration.

Viper1 out.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

As usual Viper got it right on the head. A stick bow for example that has no cutout would not be in this class. You see this on mostly recurves and modern long bows


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, there are degrees of "cut-past-center" to consider, as Viper mentions. Many of the more Traditional bows that are "cut-past-center" are like the one depicted on the right side of the below diagram. They will allow the arrow to sit closer to the centerline but not in it. Anything attached to the wall, like a stick on rest, will move your arrow further away from center. Note the differing string bisects in both pics. 

The riser on the left side of the diagram is what would be considered a "true centershot" or cut "well/way past-center". Most target recurves, like the example Viper posted, fit this example; although, the below example is a little more extreme and more a compound centershot type riser, the concept is the same as for the red riser Viper posted. There is more room to attach a rest and still be able to adjust the arrow alignment relative to the center-line.

Both are "cut-past-center" risers, but only the one on the left is a "centershot" riser.


----------

